# early season NR?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ok, i just dug through the game and fish department web site and couldnt find anything about non residents getting an early season goose licence. maybe i looked right past it, i probably did. can a NR get a early season license for nd? or is that just a resident thing? sorry for the dumb question, thanks for any help.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

only residents


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

NRs can get a early season lic. It just counts againts you 14 days unless you hunt in Richland or Sargent counties if I am not mistaken.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

those are the two counties i hunt in, i thought i once read something saying that if you had a waterfowl lisence from the year before it would be good for the early goose season, in those two counties of course, anyone know if thats true?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

diver sniper To the best of my knowledge the previous years license will not be valid for the early season. Might want to call ND game&fish.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Res. only.... The out of stater's can shoot their own geese in their own area!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

According to ND G&F (I just got off of the phone with them), it is open to nonresidents. I did not ask about the previous years license though. I would assume (and I shouldn't do that) that you would have to buy a current year license in order to hunt that year's early goose season.

Ej.... you're too cool! :eyeroll:

DB


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some MN boys come out to hunt with us every early season.

It does count against your 14-day timeframe to hunt waterfowl in ND. To my knowledge, they haven't changed the allowance to hunt the 2 counties though.


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

Get a life. federal dollars are spent on waterfowl in every state so we all have a chance to hunt waterfowl..... We are all Americans here stop acting as though non resident hunters are illegal alliens... I stay here in minnesota where there seems to be plenty of geese... Maybe this year I will take a trip to Nodak and try some goose hunting, heck maybe ill buy ya a beer and you can see that were not all land stealing sky busting goose mongers. Were just guys who love to hunt as much as you do.. :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I second that Goose Slayer, I was thinking the same but I wouldnt post it though. When I read that comment, I was thinking, what a ....


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Unless they changed something you could hunt the early season in two or three counties and not have it count against your 14 days. If you hunted them outside those counties you had to start using your weeks.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

hey now boys, lets not start that again please. just askin a question, thanks for the help, i think i will call up nd fish n game and ask em so i know everything for sure.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

we all have our opinions on this, but this is not the post for it. Check out HOT TOPICS if oyu would like to debate this please.


----------

